# probleme de configuration wifi avec epson SX510W



## sofial (19 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour, je suis nouvelle venue dans l'univers Mac .

Je viens de faire l'acquisition d'un iMac ( snow leopard), et je souhaite configurer mon imprimante EPSON SX510W en wifi .

Malheureusement alors que tout se passe bien pendant l'installation au moment ou tout est terminé et que l'on me demande de débrancher le câble usb, l'imprimante n'est plus détectée !

J'ai un livebox de chez orange et mon mac fonctionne très bien en wifi.

Merci d'avance à qui pourra me répondre et heureuse d'avoir rejoint ce forum.

Sofia


----------



## DarKOrange (20 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour et bienvenue sur MacG, *une règle importante ici (et ailleurs) : poster dans le bon forum*. Ici on traite les problèmes techniques et les pannes matérielles des iMac Intel, ta question est donc HS dans ce forum. Merci de faire attention la prochaine fois. On bouge.


----------



## yyouye (22 Janvier 2011)

bonjour,

J'ai le même soucis. Je viens d'acheter cette imprimante, et ça ne fonctionne pas.
J''ai installé le cd, l'imprimante est connectée avec un câble usb à l'ordi, le temps de l'installation (à retirer par la suite).
Pour les paramètres de connexions, je rentre ma clé WPA, j'active la synchro sur la box, mais c'est un echec.
Quelle est la solution ? 
l'imprimante est en wifi activé, je pense donc que la connexion imprimante/livebox est bonne. 
Merci à vous

Yohan

---------- Post added at 15h01 ---------- Previous post was at 15h00 ----------

Sofial,
As-tu rentré ta clé WPA dans ton imprimante pour la relier au réseau ?


----------

